# In this case, it's kinda obvious



## dvsDave (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/sparky.htm


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2005)

hmmm .... maybe it's me, but that link doesnt work for me....


----------



## DJErik07 (Mar 11, 2005)

Mabye its just me but I get a "This Page Cannot be Displayed" message. I'll try again in a few minutes.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the link is dead.


----------



## ccfan213 (Mar 11, 2005)

worked for me


----------



## DJErik07 (Mar 11, 2005)

Worked for me now!!


----------



## DJErik07 (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that is scary. I work for an electrician an I always stay away from anything that is above 240v.


----------



## SuperCow (Mar 11, 2005)

Ouch! I can't believe he survived!


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2005)

hmm.... ok, kinda odd.. it works for me now too.... 


*OUCH!*


----------



## avkid (Mar 12, 2005)

That must have hurt like hell! A prime of example of free will gone wrong.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 13, 2005)

Simply shocking


----------



## teh_sparky (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh jeez! Well, lucklily he survived...even know he was crazy enough to do it.


----------

